# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreams about running FAST!!

## A.J.

Recently i have been having dreams about running. I am running pretty fast, like about as fast as an Olympic sprinter. It is a very exhilarating and i feel happy and free.

Dream interpretation of running found on the internet suggest this may represents trying to escape responsibility, in my case schoo ::embarrassed:: l. On the other hand it may also represent health and moving forward in life ::D: .

Any thoughts, comments, similar experiences?????

----------


## Afterglow

I'm out of school now, but when I was in school and stressed I had a few dreams about running really fast and it felt really free and liberating, as if I had no responsibilities, just a road to run down at whatever speed I wanted.

Now that I'm on holidays I don't have any dreams like that anymore, maybe it's just a subconcious, stress-related thing? Maybe try and relax a little more, forget homework everynow and then.

Hopefully I helped somehow :S

----------


## A.J.

thnx for the reply afterglow. Unfortunately this is the busiest time of my school year, the final push.  I hope to have more running dreams during these last few weeks, hopefully i can use them as a dreamsign to become lucid

----------


## Afterglow

Well good luck with it all!

----------


## wet_roof113

I had a running dream recently!  It was part of a much larger dream, first I was driving then it was just me running super fast! It made me become lucid which was interesting but the awareness only lasted so long...

It does feel exhilarating and I remember after realizing I was dreaming, taking in all the scenery I was flashing past was really amazing too.

----------


## deXtrous

Ha.. One of my dream signs is that I can never ever run fast. It's like I'm stuck at a walking pace when I'm running trying to get away or catch up to something.

----------

